# Need handle help



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I began last evening to give some serious time to a piece of Black Locust that's quite the challenge yet I believe will be worth the time and effort when completed. It arrived with it's own built in handle and that's where the difficulty abounds. I want, if I can to keep it yet the future "palm" area of the handle is quite rough for that's where the branch was attached to the tree and apparently broke off.

I am wondering if maybe I could fill that area with lucite ???? a clear but hard surface.

ANY suggestions deeply appreciated!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Clear casting resin would be a very feasible solution. See my post on Experimenting with Stabilizing Wood: http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/1265-experimenting-with-stabilizing-wood/


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not beleive it would be a safe handle Norson. The checking seems to be all around and deep and you do not know how much damage may be inside from moisture or wild life.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Locust is hard enough that as long as the remaining wood is solid it should be strong enough. I'm not close enough to make that judgement.  The resin will add further stiffness and strength too.

Norson take a look at what these guys do with casting resin.

http://www.penturners.org/

They do some amazing things with it.

A contrasting color could produce a really unique cane. Careful though. Playing with that stuff is most likely as addictive as making the sticks themselves.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll be the devil's advocate here. This is just my perspective and I'm not the artist, but I think the Lucite/ casting resin would not go with the natural look of the wood. Too shiny! How about wrapping the handle with leather? If it's too bulky, just cut it down to a better size and shape, then cut the leather to size and lace it on.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm with CV3 on this one. The purpose of a cane is a walking aid. IF the piece that the cane is made from is in the least bit suspect of being sound enough for that purpose than why would U chance using it or letting someone else use it? There is no shortage of wood in the Midwest to take a chance IMO on making a stick that may fail.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Got to go with safety 1st .Its not worth the time and expense in working on a suspect stick


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be too worried with safety per se. From the looks of it it seems sturdy even with the deep checking, the grain runs long through that hip, but from a user stand point, my first thoughts were the leather wrap solution mentioned above.Back fill with resin or gorrilla glue, not to the end but close, then hide it with wrap.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Keep in mind, this is Black Locust. It is almost rot proof and very tough stuff. Another kind of tree would be different.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Cane #86 - Black Locust - not quite ready for stain and tung oil but we're getting there. I've been at this woodworking gig for almost 35 years and when it quits being fun, I'll quit. Working - staying with - this chunk o wood my son would use as kindling - as been a real challenge, but it's paying off . . . I think. Thank you for all your heart felt concerns and ideas.

Perhaps I'll have pictures of the finished product here tomorrow, Sat 12/12. They say a pic says a thousand words, right? So I'll just shut up and post these.

I hope you have a fannnnnnnnnnnntasic Friday.

-neb


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Funny. I never thought of plain old wood filler.  It looks good neb.

Rodney


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanx, Rodney - yes, it's almost finished - the final coat (#3) is in the kiln, i.e., laundry room.  One of my forever-friend buddies used to say even a blind pig finds an acorn now and then . . . and this acorn turned out to be a keeper.

More on that subject later. Perhaps today/Sun/Mon ???

-neb


----------

